
Ask HN: Does anyone have or know someone with Covid-19? What's it like? - Separo
Looking to hear some first hand analysis.
======
partisan
I’ll add my experience here. My wife got it first. It was several days of
fever and intense sinus pain. The fever broke and then she had a cough for
several days more. She lost her sense of taste and smell as well. She has also
experienced some stomach pain. The worst part is the fatigue that has
accompanied the entire process and still persists a bit.

My experience, starting about 5 days after she showed symptoms was more or
less the same without the sinus pain. The fever broke after 2 days. The
fatigue has been the primary issue and I have apparently lost about 5% of my
body weight since quarantine began. Losing your sense of taste and smell seems
to correlate to not having an appetite.

Our two young children ~7 years old are ok. One had sinus pain for day, but a
warm compress helped with that. I assume they have it and we are all
quarantined inside as a result.

Feel free to ask further questions.

~~~
Separo
Thanks for your account. How was the general anxiety around it when you found
out or were getting worse. Were you worried?

It sounds for your cases like relatively "normal" flu-like symptoms apart from
the intense sinus pain. I'm assuming it didn't "get into your chest" like some
cases are describing. I've heard those accounts call it an absolutely
harrowing experience. Sounds like you luckily avoided that?

------
turdnagel
Check out the r/Covid19Positive subreddit -- there's some good detailed first-
hand accounts there.

